# Le pont des désespérés (avec autoroute ou lac : au choix)



## Jagger (14 Juin 2002)

Bon  Voilà javais rendez-vous vendredi (demain) on devait senvoyer un message pour lheure  Et puis la elle na pas répondue (ça fait bien 1 heures 25 et 33 secondes !!!) alors voilà 

Si je nai pas eux de nouvelle demain vers midi  Cest le grand saut  Dans la déprime  À défaut dun pont assez proche pour que je puisse my rendre sans que je quitter mon siège

BOUHOUHOUHOUH :(  quel monde de merde !!!!!!


----------



## deadlocker (14 Juin 2002)

Il y a un an, j'étais tombé amoureux d'une fille, j'étais vraiment fan, tout se goupillait bien, je lui passais des mains dans les cheveux (à défaut de...), et le mercredi, nous devions aller au cinéma, et j'ai appris qu'elle avait changé d'avis.... Au dernier moment.... Je doute que la fille que tu courtises soit conne (ou alors t'es mazo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), sâche que ça arrive quelques fois... Changer d'avis au dernier moment... On appelle ça un coup de pute il parait, mais c'est plutôt une petite erreur à grosses conséquences...

Allez, garde esopir, tâche de t'expliquer avec elle, ce n'est ptetre pas fini. Alors avant la déprime, va jusqu'au bout. Ma philosophie: Le rateau ou la relation. Mais pas de semi-rateau, pas de demi défait, c'est la défaite totale ou la victoire. Ca évite les regrets plus tard...

Allez, keep the faith comme dirait l'autre (Bon Jovi pour les incultes)


----------



## deadlocker (14 Juin 2002)

Au fait, si elle n'a plus de forfait, ou si elle s'est engueulé avec son père, plus accès au PC... Plein de trucs peuvent arriver!

Sinon, va la voir demain...


----------



## Jagger (14 Juin 2002)

Bhen pour moi pas de main dans les cheveux ( argh ils doivent etre si doux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et rien d'autre non plus ... mais si elle change d'avis comme ca ... .. c'est elle qui m'a proposer le ciné ... hier encore elle me disait que : J'étais vraiment trop gentil , que je la faisait rire ... et et et ... sog :'( .....

( ... )


----------



## Jagger (14 Juin 2002)

... peut etre qu'elle était pas la ce soir ... c'est aussi possile ... enfn .. ont verra demian ... merci Deadlock !


----------



## benjamin (14 Juin 2002)

_How cute it is...

Pour la route, et parce que je regrette quelques excès romantiques, quelques vers de Mallarmé.
Il sagit d'une alternative à 'Quelle soie aux baumes des temps...', que l'on trouve dans certaines notes des éditions de Mallarmé.

L'un des plus beaux peut-être, sur la chevelure des femmes, puisque vous évoquiez cela.
_

'De l'oubli magique venu,
Nulle étoffe, musique et temps, 
Ne vaut la chevelure nue
Que, loin des bijoux, tu détends.

En mon rêve, antique avenue
De tentures, seul, si j'entends
Le néant, cette chère nue
Enfouira mes yeux content !

Non. Comme par les rideaux vagues
Se heurtent du vide les vagues,
Pour un fantôme les cheveux

Font luxueusement renaître
La lueur parjure de l'Être,
- Son horreur et ses désaveux.'

_C'était mon interveniton hautement cristallisante de la soirée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Jagger (14 Juin 2002)

Je commence à me demander pourquoi je poste ici (Vous êtes tous cinglés) mais je vous aime bien  et puis c'est une mine de poèmes (étrange pour la plupart) et d'écrits de Wilde alors je reste et continuerais à posté mes tourments


----------



## minime (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*hier encore elle me disait que : J'étais vraiment trop gentil , que je la faisait rire*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attention, danger, erreur de type dohbadvibebaby X687667, quitter la relation en empruntant le module de survie (Commande-Option-Esc), auto-destruction enclanchée.


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Bon  Voilà javais rendez-vous vendredi (demain) on devait senvoyer un message pour lheure  Et puis la elle na pas répondue (ça fait bien 1 heures 25 et 33 secondes !!!) alors voilà 

Si je nai pas eux de nouvelle demain vers midi  Cest le grand saut  Dans la déprime  À défaut dun pont assez proche pour que je puisse my rendre sans que je quitter mon siège

BOUHOUHOUHOUH :(  quel monde de merde !!!!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Demain c'est demain, et on est aujourd'hui, en plus c'est une femme, sans doute une emmerdeuse, alors pourquoi tu attends qu'elle t'appelles, appelles la, c'est ce qu'elle veut,


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

C'est vrai ça, les femmes et les filles adorent les initiatives, donc va la voir sans prévenir, ou pass un coup de tel sans prévenir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Salut Jagger !
Peut être qu'au moment où je poste tu auras eu des nouvelles ... 
Ma devise du moment : "rien ne va aussi bien qu'on ne l'espère ni aussi mal qu'on ne le craint".
Les femmes sont imprévisibles et c'est ça qui fait leur charme...
Comme dit plus haut : trouve n'importe quel moyen et n'importe quelle excuse et va la trouver à l'improviste - explique lui tes sentiments sans fausse pudeur, montre lui que tu tiens à elle ... ...
Mieux vaut prendre l'initiative que de rester dans l'interrogation !
Et souviens-toi : on est jamais ridicule quand on montre ses sentiments ! Que du contraire ...
Allez ! Vas y


----------



## Jagger (14 Juin 2002)

:') Snif ..vous êtes sympa ... aller la voir j'aimerais bien... mais je peut pas ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lui téléphoner je peux .. Mais quand ? on avait rendez-vous ce soir... je finis le boulot à euh ! et merde, je partirais a 4h !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors vous croyez que je dois lui téléphoner ?

Moi je l'aime depuis plus d'un 1 an ... j'étais dans son école... mais je suis parti en milieux d'année ... alors j'étais désespéré (comme dhabitude) ... je lui ai écrit ... et puis elle a répondu 1 fois et puis une deuxième  ou elle disait qu'elle voulait devenir "copain" ... ( ont se connaissait presque pas ) 
Et puis il y a deux semaine il y a eu une fete ( les 18 de son fere ) et pis la je sais pas trop .. j'avais essayer de l'oublier mais j'ais perdu tous ce que j'avais reussi a faire ...Et puis durant cette fête ça c'est plutôt très bien passer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle m'e écrit le lundi et puis elle m'a proposé d'aller au ciné (je devais le faire JE SAIS ! ) et puis voila


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

Jagger... T E L E P H O N E !!!
Montres lui que tu es là, inventes n'importe quel prétexte, une ballade ou n'importe quoi mais prends des initiatives! Mias surtout, restes pas à attendre chez toi qu'elle t'appelle... Vas voir tes potes, fais du sport, occupes toi, organises un picnic pour le weekend... Bouges toi!

_On reste là pour te soutenir._


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

Moi je l'aime depuis plus d'un 1 an ... j'étais dans son école... mais je suis parti en milieux d'année ... alors j'étais désespéré (comme d?habitude) ... je lui ai écrit ... et puis elle a répondu 1 fois et puis une deuxième  ou elle disait qu'elle voulait devenir "copain" ... ( ont se connaissait presque pas ) 
Et puis il y a deux semaine il y a eu une fete ( les 18 de son fere ) et pis la je sais pas trop .. j'avais essayer de l'oublier mais j'ais perdu tous ce que j'avais reussi a faire ...Et puis durant cette fête ça c'est plutôt très bien passer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle m'e écrit le lundi et puis elle m'a proposé d'aller au ciné (je devais le faire JE SAIS ! ) et puis voila   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu sens qu'elle coince, avoues lui tout ce que tu viens de nous dire... Banco! le tout pour le tout... Ou rien! Mais t'auras essayé et tu seras enfin fixé...
Si elle éprouve quelque chose pour toi, ça ne devrait pas la laisser indifférente...

Hop!!! Faut y aller maintenant! Plus d'excuses!
On reste derrière à croiser les doigts.
Mais fait vite, je sens les crampes venir!


----------



## Number One (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Mias surtout, restes pas à attendre chez toi qu'elle t'appelle... Vas voir tes potes*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi je pense que tu devrais écouter 'tanplan, au moins sur ce point


----------



## Jagger (14 Juin 2002)

Je vais essayer de l'appeller a midi .. enfin j''aurais pas de raison a parts savoir si je dois me preparer pour se soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mon dieu je vais bafouiller :/ ! Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paul fait gaffe a toi


----------



## Jagger (14 Juin 2002)

Mais pour tous lui avouer .. j'en ai envie .. j'en ai besoin mais je sais pas si j'y arriverai ...

Enfin je vais essayer a midi .. Merci pour votre soutient tous le monde !!!!! ( enfin ceux de se poste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Number One (14 Juin 2002)

T'oseras pas téléphoner, hi hi hi


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

Si ce n'est indiscret, quel film allez vous voir ?


----------



## Jagger (14 Juin 2002)

Paul t'es mort !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bhen le film c'étais le pronlème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y en avait pas vraiment alors ont avait  dit : Le Voyage de Chihiro... mais la il le passe plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors je sait pas vraiment ( ont devais regarder ca hier soir )


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*T'oseras pas téléphoner, hi hi hi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bien sur que si   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11h48 H-12 minutes


----------



## Number One (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Bien sur que si    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'en suis pas si sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je le connaît


----------



## maousse (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Merci pour votre soutient tous le monde !!!!! ( enfin ceux de se poste   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh ! Attends ! Je crois que j'ai droit aussi à des remerciements ! Ce n'est  pas parce que je n'ai pas encore posté que je suis une larve devant mon écran !

Que crois-tu ? Te souviens-tu de ton premier post ("ELLE A REPONDU !"), il y avait bien quelquechose derrière tout ça, je crois que j'y suis pour quelquechose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prières tous les soir, incantations incas, autels paîens, numérologie, poupées vaudous caressées, posts d"cortiqués pour saisir l'essence de chaque être trainant ici (ya du boulot avec certains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).... tous les membres du forum y passent, tout ça pour le bonheur de tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourtant, je ne peux plus rien pour toi maintenant personnellement, je t'ai transmis tout mon flux positif, maintenant il ne te reste plus qu'à suivre les conseils de rantan et de tout lui balancer, les filles trouvent la franchise touchante (va savoir pourquoi..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roule ! Tu as tout ce qu'il te faut entre les mains !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*
Roule ! Tu as tout ce qu'il te faut entre les mains !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Pas encore parti Jagger ???
Mais qu'est-ce que t'attend ?
On est tous derrière toi ... (façon de parler, bien entendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jagger (14 Juin 2002)

Je remerciais aussi les gens du post : ELLE A PREONDU bien sur !!!
-
Putain je suis toujours a boulot ! mince mince mince et mince ! Zut fait Zut !


----------



## kisco (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;kisco&gt;:
*cf ma signature...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oups, on voit pas ma signature si je suis pas identifié...

Surtout te décourage pas !  
y a forcément une raison pour quelle réponde pas et tu la connaîtras. Les empèchements arrivent toujours au pire moment.


----------



## JackSim (14 Juin 2002)

Y a pas à dire, y a plus de suspense que dans un sitcom.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La Communauté Mac Francophone Dans Son Intégralité est suspendue à tes posts, Jagger.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'espère que tu pourras bientôt changer ta signature.

_Bon moi je fais le malin, mais comme Toine je ne suis pas vraiment bien placé pour parler._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Kisco ! Pour ce qui est de ta signature, laisse moi confirmer que c'est tout-à-fait exact !!!
Quand je refléchis aux choses que j'avais envie de faire il y a 30 ans, choses que je n'ai pas faites pour mille et une raisons (il y a toujours de bonnes raisons de ne pas faire quelque chose...), j'ai comme un goût amer de "vide" et de "trop peu" ...
Le seul héritage que je laisserai plus tard à mes enfants (et petits-enfants peut-être...) sera du style : laissez-parler votre coeur et vos émotions et vivez le plus intensément que vous pouvez... ayez une seule règle : le respect de l'autre quel qu'il soit ... maniez l'humour et l'autodérision car ce sont les seules armes qui sauvent au lieu de détruire ...
Alors, Jagger, laisse-moi te dire que tu n'as rien à perdre, mais tout à gagner !
Mais le temps perdu ... c'est du temps perdu !!!


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Kisco ! Pour ce qui est de ta signature, laisse moi confirmer que c'est tout-à-fait exact !!!
Quand je refléchis aux choses que j'avais envie de faire il y a 30 ans, choses que je n'ai pas faites pour mille et une raisons (il y a toujours de bonnes raisons de ne pas faire quelque chose...), j'ai comme un goût amer de "vide" et de "trop peu" ...
Le seul héritage que je laisserai plus tard à mes enfants (et petits-enfants peut-être...) sera du style : laissez-parler votre coeur et vos émotions et vivez le plus intensément que vous pouvez... ayez une seule règle : le respect de l'autre quel qu'il soit ... maniez l'humour et l'autodérision car ce sont les seules armes qui sauvent au lieu de détruire ...
Alors, Jagger, laisse-moi te dire que tu n'as rien à perdre, mais tout à gagner !
Mais le temps perdu ... c'est du temps perdu !!! 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et quoique l'on en dise le temps perdu ne se rattrape pas.

Essaie de rappeler vers 14 h si elle ne l'a pas fait avant, il vaut mieux vivre avec le regret d'un échec, que le remord d'un manque d'initiative.
Courage et bonne chance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

The Big Lebowsky est un fin philosophe.

Et j'atteste également tes paroles Kisko. Je dirais juste qu'il n'est pas forcément nécessaire d'attendre 20 ans


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Et quoique l'on en dise le temps perdu ne se rattrape pas.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Preuve Jagger : l'occasion que j'avais hier avec Barbarella dans son thread sur les passeurs de BAC ... une connerie et c'est fini à jamais ! Et tout ça à cause de ce bellllâââââtre de Pierce Brosnan ... le con ...







Cours Jagger ... cours ...!!!


----------



## Number One (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Bon moi je fais le malin, mais comme Toine je ne suis pas vraiment bien placé pour parler.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ah vous aussi


----------



## JackSim (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*
Ah vous aussi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Plus pour longtemps, grâce aux conseils avisés de DragueGeneration.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Ah non ! pas d'accord ! C'est le thread de Jagger !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour Toine, Jacksim, Number One etc... etc... prenez un ticket ! Pas de dispersion svp ...
ps : je consulte par Minitel sur 3618 code "thebigalékout"


----------



## JackSim (14 Juin 2002)

Tiens je m'égare, mais je remarque que c'est la première fois depuis bien des mois que je recommence à recharger la page d'un sujet toutes les 5 minutes pour voir s'il y a du nouveau...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

...Sympa pour les autres ! Jack ! ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

Bah ca fait plaisir de voir que jackSim est de retour parmi nous ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_pour le reste ... bah .... hum .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Euh Jagger !
Cette attente devient franchement insupportable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu te magnes ???


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Tiens je m'égare, mais je remarque que c'est la première fois depuis bien des mois que je recommence à recharger la page d'un sujet toutes les 5 minutes pour voir s'il y a du nouveau...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et quand je pense à tout le boulot que j'ai, je suis bonne pour des heures sup ce soir


----------



## JackSim (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Tu te magnes ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'allais le dire ! On est pas tous fans de foot.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[14 juin 2002 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

Non, mais Jack, faut pas que ca devienne une habitude non plus !


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Euh Jagger !
Cette attente devient franchement insupportable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu te magnes ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai peur qu'il prenne ça pour de l'indiscrétion


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*
Roule ! Tu as tout ce qu'il te faut entre les mains !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faut pas qui soit trop défoncé non plus...
A moins qu'elle aime les yeux rouges!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Faut pas qui soit trop défoncé non plus...
A moins qu'elle aime les yeux rouges!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 franchement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et puis il a dit roule, il a pas dit de le fumer  non plus


----------



## JackSim (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Non, mais Jack, faut pas que ca devienne une habitude non plus !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'en fais pas. Je suis au bar aujourd'hui car je ne suis pas très en forme pour faire autre chose... Je me remets doucement d'une soirée, comment dire, arrosée.

Au bar pour se remettre d'une cuite. Peut-être pas une bonne idée...


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

Quelqu'un est passé sous le pont à tout hasard...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Faut pas dramatiser non plus... Non plus!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*
Tu as tout ce qu'il te faut entre les mains !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Euh ! Excuse-moi Jagger, je ne savais pas que tu n'étais pas tout-à-fait comme nous !!!
Mais "entre les mains" ça peut être bien aussi ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

T'en fais pas. Je suis au bar aujourd'hui car je ne suis pas très en forme pour faire autre chose... Je me remets doucement d'une soirée, comment dire, arrosée.

Au bar pour se remettre d'une cuite. Peut-être pas une bonne idée...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon soit, ca passe, mais juste pour cette fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que je t'y reprenne pas non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour l'histoire de la cuite, comme les barmans sont en grève, et que la cave est vide, c'est pas trop grave..
y'a plus que de l'eau, avec possibilité d'avoir du sirop de menthe ou fraise pour ceux qui veulent ...


----------



## JackSim (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Mais "entre les mains" ça peut être bien aussi ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah quand même.

Je trouvais bizarre que tu n'aies pas encore réagi à celle-là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que dans le genre perche tendue (hum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), on fait pas mieux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*
Je trouvais bizarre que tu n'aies pas encore réagi à celle-là.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
L'âge Jack ! l'âge ...!!!
Et une certaine retenue aussi


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
L'âge Jack ! l'âge ...!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais non, faut pas le dire ca ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Et une certaine retenue aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors là non ! pas de ca entre nous thebig ! 
C'est pas un argument valable


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Merci Toine !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais quand même, je trouve le silence de Jagger inquiétant ... !!!
Enfin, on dit toujours : "pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles".
Je croise mes souris en attendant


----------



## JackSim (15 Juin 2002)

Bon, ça devient inquiétant, là. Plus de nouvelles depuis au moins une page.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est où ce pont ?


----------



## Jagger (15 Juin 2002)

:9 bhen elle ma' rappeller ( elle avais secher les cours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Bhen le ciné de todays c'est annuller parce qu'il y a rien ( apres verrification de deux coté )

ont a causer durant...euh... bhen de 12 a maintenant ( j'étais dans les caves de l'école ou je bosse ) mon patron ce demandais ce que je pouvais bien faire ... donc voila je dois la rappeller se soir pour une date ( demain peut etre )


----------



## JackSim (15 Juin 2002)

_Grillé par TheBig, la honte !_

Enfin... Jagger, Jaguar, ils aiment se faire attendre...


----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
  À défaut dun pont assez proche pour que je puisse my rendre sans que je quitter mon siège

BOUHOUHOUHOUH :(  quel monde de merde !!!!!![/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas sous un pont qu'il faut chercher


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

_bah peut-être que c'est elle qui est allez se jeter parce que jagger n'a pas bouger assez vite et qu'elle trouvez qu'il ne faisait rien donc qu'il ne l'aimait pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kisco (15 Juin 2002)

ouais c bizarre, j'ai même eu le temps d'aller à un cours et de revenir... à part une page, il s'est rien passé!


----------



## JackSim (15 Juin 2002)

_Gillé par Jagger maintenant, j'ai vraiment perdu la main..._

AAAAAAAh, eh ben ça se présente plutôt bien...

"Date", c'est au sens français ou anglais ?


----------



## kisco (15 Juin 2002)

oups, j'ai été un peu lent à poster... ou plutot ces forums sont lents....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Gillé par Jagger maintenant, j'ai vraiment perdu la main...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah oui, mais bon, ca revient vite après une semaine intensive ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





t"inquiètes

surtout avec l'entraînement que tu avais, un tel niveau de performance ne se perd pas comme ca .... quique maintenant, y'a de la bonne concurrence !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*
Il est où ce pont ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Ouf Jagger ! Tu m'as fait peur !




Je croyais que tu étais parti à Pont Avesnes t'étouffer avec des galettes


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

OUF!!!
J'espère que tu as compris la leçon, jagger...
C'est la deuxième fois que tu flippes pour rien et que tu fais battre nos petits coeurs...
Tout ce qui c'est dit avant est toujours valable...
Vas de l'avant, prends des initiatives, n'attends pas sur ton siège qu'elle appelle... Fonce!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*oups, j'ai été un peu lent à poster... ou plutot ces forums sont lents....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nonon, c'est bien toi


----------



## kisco (15 Juin 2002)

pffff


mais bon, tout est bien qui n'est pas encore fini mais bien...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*pffff


mais bon, tout est bien qui n'est pas encore fini mais bien...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Allez, c'est bon, y'a plus rien à voir, on ferme ....


Mouahaha, la bonne blague


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

On voit que c'est vendredi et que le soleil tappe fort...


----------



## JackSim (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jonan:
*On voit que c'est vendredi et que le soleil tappe fort...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un post par an. Pas mal comme moyenne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rendez-vous l'année prochaine pour le deuxième.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Un post par an. Pas mal comme moyenne.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rendez-vous l'année prochaine pour le deuxième.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est bon, j'ai pris rendez-vous ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh non, c'est pas bien de se moquer Jack ..;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pfffff


----------



## Jagger (15 Juin 2002)

bhen je fais quoi ? je lui donne rdv se week end pour boir un truc ( marre du ciné  ) ( le feuillton recommence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour le pont c'étais pour en sauter


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Juin 2002)

bon moi je dédie au succès de jagger ma première mauresque de ce soir, et je dédie la suivante à tous ces célibataires de macgé qui cherchent le bonheur... et qui s'angoissent un peu trop ! (mais ça fait partie du plaisir, c'est comme les coups de marteau sur la tête : ça fait tellement de bien quand ça s'arrête !)

allez, santé !

hin hin hin ©


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*





 bhen je fais quoi ? je lui donne rdv se week end pour boir un truc ( marre du ciné  ) ( le feuillton recommence   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
bah le coup à boire dans un endroit sympa assez calme, c'est quand même plus simple pour parler non ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*





 bhen je fais quoi ? je lui donne rdv se week end pour boir un truc ( marre du ciné  ) ( le feuillton recommence   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour le pont c'étais pour en sauter   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben emmène la voir un match de foot, à la mi-temps tu lui offre une frite merguez, avec un perrier.


----------



## JackSim (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
bah le coup à boire dans un endroit sympa assez calme, c'est quand même plus simple pour parler non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi je dis, trouvez une petite soirée heavy metal sympa, ça devrait le faire.

Après 16 bières dégustés dans des gobelets en plastique (comme il se doit dans ce genre d'ambiance) ça devrait aller tout seul.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Ben emmène la voir un match de foot, à la mi-temps tu lui offre une frite merguez, avec un perrier. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

.... un match de rugby, c'est pas mieux plutôt ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

.... un match de rugby, c'est pas mieux plutôt ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ou un beau match de boxe, ça peut servir par la suite


----------



## Jagger (15 Juin 2002)

:9 la ca commence a etre pas tres objectif


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*:9 la ca commence a etre pas tres objectif   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On n'a jamais dit qu'on l'était non plus


----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*





 bhen je fais quoi ? je lui donne rdv se week end pour boir un truc ( marre du ciné  ) ( le feuillton recommence   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour le pont c'étais pour en sauter   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sérieusement,

Si tu connait un joli parc, où ya des oiseaux qui chantent, de jolies allées ombragées,  des fleurs aux parfums ennivrants emmènes la à cet endroit. Si en plus ya un lac avec location de barques n'hésites pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah bon y va pleuvoir demain ?


----------



## JackSim (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Si tu connait un joli parc, où ya des oiseaux qui chantent, de jolies allées ombragées,  des fleurs aux parfums ennivrants emmènes la à cet endroit. Si en plus ya un lac avec location de barques n'hésites pas.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avec si possible un pont à proximité, si d'aventure ça tourne au vinaigre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MMhhh, tout bien réfléchi le lac peut très bien faire l'affaire aussi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

Merci Barbarella de tes conseils sérieux ! 

Je suis bien d'accord. Si tu veux avoir un maximum de chances, soit romantique au possible. Et pour ça rien de tel que de charmants lieux ou la nature déborde de vigueur !!


----------



## P-Nico (15 Juin 2002)

Salut,
Ne te complique pas la vie, invite la à manger dans un p'tit resto sympa, après petite ballade au bord du lac et avec le temps qu'il fait et la chaleur enivrante tout devrait bien se passer !!

Expérience faite ce fut efficace !!

A bientôt


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Sérieusement,

Si tu connait un joli parc, où ya des oiseaux qui chantent, de jolies allées ombragées,  des fleurs aux parfums ennivrants emmènes la à cet endroit. Si en plus ya un lac avec location de barques n'hésites pas.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah bon y va pleuvoir demain ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Écoute plutôt les conseils de Barbarella...
Et s'il pleut, ben vous vous serrerez un peu plus sous le pébroque...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu fais sauter les premières barrière et en plus tu évites ainsi les reflux de bière inopinés et intempestifs qu'on te conseille  de boire un peu plus haut...!
C'est tout bénef pour toi!
Vivement qu'il pleuve!


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Moi je dis, trouvez une petite soirée heavy metal sympa, ça devrait le faire.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un truc qui peut bien marcher : tu achètes une guitare pourrie, tu apprends les accords de base et tu tentes de lui jouer des morceaux pas trop compliqués mais bien déchirants de Muse par exemple : Unintended, etc. Et si vraiment c'est trop pitoyable tu l'emmènes au concert !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Jagger (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Avec si possible un pont à proximité, si d'aventure ça tourne au vinaigre. 

MMhhh, tout bien réfléchi le lac peut très bien faire l'affaire aussi... 
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sale con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Merci donc :9 je m'attendais pas dutout a tant de poste :') ca me fait vraiment plaisire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

vous pouvez continuer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je prends note de tous les conseils


----------



## kisco (15 Juin 2002)

chuis aussi pour le Lac... J'adore et je suis sûrement pas le seul.
(tellement bien d'habiter à 200m du Léman





 )

[14 juin 2002 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

...suffit de lui dire que t'es un pote à thebiglebowsky... Arrrffffffffff


----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...suffit de lui dire que t'es un pote à thebiglebowsky... Arrrffffffffff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Fais gaffe il est jaloux,


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Fais gaffe il est jaloux,    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
petit jaloux ...
privé de minou...!!!
(expression belge)


----------



## Jagger (15 Juin 2002)




----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Juin 2002)

les voies de la séduction sont impénétrables parfois, mais c'est ce qui fait leur charme...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai pas de recette à proposer, perso, je n'ai jamais compris comment je faisait pour me retrouver avec une belle dans les bras... ça tient toujours du miracle inopiné je crois.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'en suis à chaque fois surpris et ravi.  je peux témoigner : les miracles arrivent.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je ne sais juste pas les provoquer (là par exemple je rêve d'un miracle pour la fin de semaine prochaîne, mais rien n'est moins sûr que l'incertain...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




néanmoins, appelle la, propose lui un rencard devant un verre dans un endroit sympa pas trop bruyant ou un resto, ça peut être une solution pour pouvoir s'expliquer tranquillement en prenant son (bon) temps.

allez courage !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

Que voilà de bons conseils !! Qui a dit que les bras ne contenaient que des soulards !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le meilleur conseil que je puisse te donner, Jagger, c'est de revenir lire tous ces posts dès qu'un doute surgit dans ton esprit. Les meilleurs conseils ont été donnés. D'autres interrogations restent également à venir...

En tout cas, si tu as besoin de te remonter le moral, et que tu peux écouter du son sur ton pc, vas à cette adresse et défoule-toi : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/frank.borsato/v5/beyourself.htm  (la musique se lance si tu fais le jeu, mais tu peux  aussi aller mixer =&gt; voir le lien en bas de page)


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WhiteMoon:
*Que voilà de bons conseils !! Qui a dit que les bras ne contenaient que des soulards !!!!  :confused*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas incompatible !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

C'est pas incompatible !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vi c vrai !!! Mille excuses aux pochtrons (auxquels j'appartiens certains soirs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Juin 2002)

boire un ptit coup, une bière, une mauresque, ce qu'on veut, ça désinhibe des deux côtés, on se sourit, on se lache, on se parle, on fini par se comprendre...

attention à ne pas trop boire pour ne pas tomber dans l'effet inverse !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*attention à ne pas trop boire pour ne pas tomber dans l'effet inverse !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jeanba est un connaisseur de ce cas là ?


_ Enfin je dis ca, mais moi j'avais dit que je posterais pas dans ce sujet, parce que c'est pas moi le mieux placé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

ce qu'il faut c'est ne pas hésiter ni réfléchir trop longtemps. Profite !! (dans le bon sens du terme bien sur)
cf ma signature...

go go go !!

moi faut que j'attende le 22.06 pour revoir ma "je-sais-pascomment-l'appeler" mais les sms, c tout à fait valable !!


----------



## Jagger (15 Juin 2002)

Bhen je l'ais appeller ... mais elle repondais pas alors j'ai laisser un message ( aie ) super enbrouiller ( aie aie ) et elle a pas encore repondus ( aie aie aie )


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

Par mesures de précaution, j'ai fait fermer tous les ponts ce weekend...!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

Mouahhh fo pas désespérer Jagger !

Figure-toi que ce matin j'ai écris à la seule élue de mon coeur depuis plusieurs année. Jusque là tu me diras, tout va bien ! Le hic : c'est la petit amie d'un de mes meilleurs amis. Donc terrain miné : perdre cet ami n'est absolument pas envisageable ! Seule solution : l'oublier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin pas complètement quand même).

   Alors entre nous, je trouve que tu as encore de nombreuses chances. Garde espoir, soit sincère, et n'oublie pas d'abattre chacune de tes bonnes cartes avant de mettre fin à cette histoire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Good luck !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*... et puis c'est une mine de poèmes (étrange pour la plupart) et d'écrits de Wilde alors je reste et continuerais à posté mes tourments*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ne te réjouis pas trop vite : je n'ai pas encore posté dans ton sujet... Je vais voir si l'inspiration me vient dans la soirée...


----------



## Jagger (16 Juin 2002)

Merci encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Bhen il se pose un nouveaux probleme :/ ... elle est encore plus timide que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Ca veux dire que je vais devoir passer des heures au telephone ( Faut pas chercher en Suisse on et pas tous super rapide )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Merci encore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Bhen il se pose un nouveaux probleme :/ ... elle est encore plus timide que moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Ca veux dire que je vais devoir passer des heures au telephone ( Faut pas chercher en Suisse on et pas tous super rapide )   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Multiplies les rencontres...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Multiplies les rencontres...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'est ce qu'on ferait si tanplan n'était pas là


----------



## deadlocker (16 Juin 2002)

*PUTAIN DE BORDEL DE MERDE!*




Depuis le temps que tu veux sortir avec elle, il serait ptetre temps de mettre le turbo tu penses pas? 





Alors 

TU VAS LA VOIR! 

Vous faites un ptit tour, ou une connerie dans le genre! De toute manière, elle est pas conne, elle doit savoir que tu veux sortir avec elle... Donc ça devrait se faire sans grosse difficulté, sauf si elle veut pas... Mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas.

Un ptit tour du lac, tu lui prends la main et après quelques pas tu l'embrasses... C'est pas trop compliqué (même pour un suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?


----------



## Jagger (16 Juin 2002)

C'est pas si facile ... non je suis serieux ! Meme pour un Francais ( quoique  ) !!! Tu crois que j'aimerais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## deadlocker (16 Juin 2002)

PS: le tour du lac, c'est pour l'aspect Romantisch, c'est pas pour sauter


----------



## deadlocker (16 Juin 2002)

Moi, pour pallier à ma timidité, j'employais à plusieurs reprises cette phrase:

J'ai rien à perdre.

C'est vrai, qu'est-ce que tu y perds? elle est surprise, un peu destabilisée par la visite surprise et plus facile à "avoir"...

Maintenant je l'utilise plus, c'est gravé dans le core


----------



## Jagger (16 Juin 2002)

J'avais compris ! En fait c'est pas les Suisse qui on un problème c'est surtout moi


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*





 C'est pas si facile ... non je suis serieux ! Meme pour un Francais ( quoique  ) !!! Tu crois que j'aimerais pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Les marmottes sont longues à sortir de l'hibernation cette année...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez, au jus, fissa mon jagger!
Si tu attends trop longtemps, elle va partir en vacances et rencontrer un bel idalgo et qui c'est qui aura les boules et qui viendra encore pleurnicher...?
La marmotte!
Traines pas boudiou!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*

Un ptit tour du lac, tu lui prends la main et après quelques pas tu l'embrasses... C'est pas trop compliqué (même pour un suisse    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si, parce qu'il y a la frontière à passer, et en plus, il est grand le léman ...
















Courage Jagger, ça va venir .... (j'espère), mais faut te lancer ...

[16 juin 2002 : message édité par Jean-iMarc]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Clique sur le bouton "Citer", ou alors tu peux le faire à la main, regarde le code qui s'affiche lorsque tu cliques sur "Citer" justement.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En image ça fait ça... Clique là dessus:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Et pour ta gonz', vas y mon coco, on est tous là à t'attendre!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis sur que si tu y vas tendrement et romantiquement, elle ne peut que craquer!!!


----------



## deadlocker (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Clique sur le bouton "Citer", ou alors tu peux le faire à la main, regarde le code qui s'affiche lorsque tu cliques sur "Citer" justement.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Okidok merci


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

Je ne sais pas si je devrais donner son nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait je ne sais pas si j'aurais du poster ... mais je l'ai fait et je vous dois le ( peut malheureusement ) d'avance que j'ai pris ainsi qu'un nombre incalculable de conseil très intéressant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Bon son nom c'est ...                     
                   Clémence


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

Merdddddddddddeee !!!! Ou je pige rien ou je suis dans la merde !

Je vous explique : j'ais une boite caramail qu'elle connais mais que je ne vais plus voir ( j'ais mon site donc mon mail ) mais c'est la la merde !

Elle m'a envoyer une chaine ( caramail a la c... ! ) mais la elle la envoyer qu'a moi et pas a tous ses contact !!!!! ( elle la envoyer le jours apres la fete !! Il y a 2 semaine !!!) et voila ce qu'il dit ( je l'avais deja recu mais si la ca veux rien dire je veux bien me faire pendre ) :

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> &gt; Salut, faut absolument le lire et ne pas l'ignorer.... 
lisez tous ça et envoyez le à tout le monde ! 
&gt; Lis le aujourd'hui: ; 
&gt; &gt; Il était une fois... un garçon qui naquit malade.D'une 
&gt; maladie qui n'avait pas de cure. Il avait 17 ans et 
&gt; pouvait mourir a n'importe quel moment. 
&gt; Il vivait toujours chez sa mère sous l'attention de cette 
&gt; dernière. c'était dur et il décida de partir seulement 
&gt; pour une fois. 
&gt; Il demanda la permission à sa mère qui la lui donna. 
&gt; En marchant dans son quartier il vit beaucoup de 
&gt; boutiques. En passant devant un magasin de musique et en 
&gt; regardant la 
&gt; vitrine il nota la présence d'une fille très tendre de 
&gt; son age. 
&gt; Ce fut le coup de foudre. Il ouvrit la porte et entra 
&gt; en ne 
&gt; regardant qu'elle. En s'approchant peu à peu, il arriva 
&gt; au comptoir où elle se trouvait. 
&gt; Elle le regarda et lui demanda en souriant : " Je peux 
&gt; t'aider?" Il pensa que c'était le sourire le plus beau 
&gt; qu'il avait vu de toute sa vie. 
&gt; Il sentit le désir de l'embrasser en ce même instant. 
&gt; Il lui dit en bégayant: 
&gt; " Oui, heeeuuu,...J'aimerais acheter un CD". 
&gt; Sans réfléchir, il prit le premier qu'il vit et lui donna 
&gt; l'argent. " Tu veux que je te l'emballe?" 
&gt; Demanda la fille en souriant de nouveau. Il répondit 
&gt; que oui, en bougeant la tête, et elle alla dans 
&gt; l'arrière-boutique pour revenir avec le paquet emballé et 
le 
&gt; lui remettre. Il le prit et sortit du magasin. Il s'en 
&gt; alla à 
&gt; sa maison, et depuis ce jour, dorénavant, il alla au 
&gt; magasin tous les jours pour acheter un CD. Elle les 
&gt; emballé toujours pour qu'ensuite il puisse les 
&gt; emporté a sa maison et les mette dans son armoire. 
&gt; Il était trop timide que pour l'inviter à sortir et,même 
&gt; s'il essayait, Il n'y arrivait pas. 
&gt; Sa mère fut mise au courant de cela et tenta de 
&gt; l'encourager à s'aventurer,de sorte que le jour suivant 
&gt; il s'arma de courage et se dirigea au magasin. Comme 
&gt; tous les 
&gt; autres jours, il acheta une fois de plus un CD, et comme 
&gt; toujours, elle s'en alla derrière pour l'emballer. Elle 
&gt; prit donc le cd et pendant qu'elle l'emballait, il laissa 
&gt; rapidement son numéro de téléphone sur le comptoir et 
&gt; s'en alla en courant du magasin. 
&gt; Ringggg !!!Sa mère répondit: Allô?" 
&gt; c'était la fille qui demandait pour son fils et la mère 
&gt; inconsolable, Commença à pleurer pendant qu'elle disait: 
&gt; "Quoi, tu ne sais pas? ;Il est mort hier". 
&gt; Il y eut un silence prolongé, excepté les lamentations 
&gt; de la mère. Plus tard; la maman entra dans la chambre 
&gt; de son fils pour se rappeler de lui. Elle décida de 
&gt; &gt; commencer par regarder ses vêtements de sorte qu'elle 
&gt; ouvrit&gt; &gt; &gt; son&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; armoire. Elle eut la 
surprise de se heurter à des 
&gt; &gt; montagnes de CD emballés. Aucun n'était ouvert. Le 
&gt; fait de&gt; &gt; &gt; voir&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; autant de CD la rendit 
curieuse et elle ne 
&gt; résista&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; pas;&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; elle prit un CD et 
s'assit sur le lit pour 
&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; l'ouvrir;&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; en 
&gt; faisant cela, un petit bout de papier tomba de la&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; 
boîte 
&gt; plastique . La maman le rattrapa et le lut, il&gt; &gt; &gt; 
disait: 
&gt; " Salut!!! T'es super mignon, tu veux sortir avec&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; 
moi?". 
&gt; TQM....Sofia. 
&gt; Avec beaucoup d' émotion, la mère ouvrit un autre 
&gt; CD,encore 
&gt; d'autres et dans plusieurs se trouvaient des bouts&gt; &gt; &gt; 
de papiers disant la meme chose !!
&gt; 
&gt; Moralité: Ainsi est la vie, n'attend pas trop pour 
&gt; dire a&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; quelqu'un&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; de spécial ce que 
tu ressens !! Dis le 
&gt; aujourd'hui.&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; Demain&gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; ça peut être 
trop tard.!!! 
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2002)

Elle est triste ton histoire... mais la morale est tellement vraie...

Allez courage et fonce! T'as rien à perdre. Sois fixé, sinon tu regretteras de ne pas vraiment savoir.


----------



## kisco (17 Juin 2002)

toute façon c pas ta faute si tu l'as pas lu plutôt, donc c bon !
et t'es pas content qu'elle t'ai envoyé ça après cette fête ?? c sûrement pas un hasard...

Go go go !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[16 juin 2002 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2002)

Comme dirait Jean-Claude Dus: "Vas-y fonce, oublie que t'as aucune chance... on sait pas, des fois sur un malentendu..."   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non je rigole... Fonce!

[16 juin 2002 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

Elle est triste cette histoire hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bhen vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. C'est assez mon genre en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

-

J'ais essayer d'appeller elle est pas la ... je vais réessayer ce soir !

-

Et puis oui je suis heureux ! ( pour le moment )


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2002)

Juste une petite histoire,

A l'époque, je devais avoir une vingtaine d'années, j'étais amoureuse d'un garçon, qui ne s'est jamais déclaré, je savais que mon sentiment était réciproque. J'ai attendu, attendu, mais rien. 
Un jour, une espèce de mec est apparu, pas le genre à faire dans la dentelle, un de ces mecs qui vous fait vibrer 24 heures sur 24, un mec qui vous emmène au ski au mois d'août, qui vous chavire à chaque seconde, qui mange des nems au Liban, qui mélange télé et cinéma, qui pour expliquer un retard vous dis que le bus a été détourné, enfin un mec qui fait réver.
Il m'a fait un enfant, un bel enfant, et ça fait 22 ans que ça dure... 
Et des fois je me demande ....

[16 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

Et bien tu as de la chance ...
Je connais plusieurs filles à qui c'est arriver ... mais le gars s'est tiré lorsquelles ont eu un enfant a 18 ans ... et elles ne l'ont plus jamais revu
-
Mais bon tu a raison, je devrais un peut me bougé ...
-
Mais dis toi que pour elle comme pour moi c'est nouveaux ...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (17 Juin 2002)

Bon, alors là si c'est pas clair... Fonce Nomdidjû!!!
Boire un verre, cinéma, lac... Tout ce que tu veux mais fonce... Elle t'aime cette petite!!


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*Tout ce que tu veux mais fonce... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(air méfiant sur l'idée du Littlelebowsky qui risque un coup de martinet du Dube  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

(air méfiant sur l'idée du Littlelebowsky qui risque un coup de martinet du Dube   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(air méfiant sur l'idée du coup de martinet du Dude inspirée par Macinside  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*

(air méfiant sur l'idée du coup de martinet du Dude inspirée par Macinside   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'entent tu par la ?


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

Moi aussi j'éspere ... mais elle est plutot du genre a donner bcp de boulot :/ 

Dans ses message elle a l'air super sur d'elle .. presque de jouer ! mais au telephone elle est super super super timide !!!! Plus que moi ( et c'est pas facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !

Pour l'autre mec qui aurrais pas la trouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bhen rien n'est moins sur ! La 3/4 des gars de l'école on tanter l'experience avec une moyenne de succes de 0%  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait je suis le seul a qui elle ecrit ou a qui elle telephone .. donc je devrais laisser ma trouille chez moi et courire ... non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon je vous promais que je vais faire de mon mieux !


----------



## JackSim (17 Juin 2002)

Quand tu auras tout dit !

En fait elle est prête à fondre comme un vieux caramel, mais elle attend juste d'être sure de ce que tu éprouves pour elle et/ou de trouver le courage de se jeter à l'eau (au sens figuré, hein). Si vous restez comme ça à attendre chacun de votre côté ça risque de ne pas être rapide.

Après 5 pages il me semble que la stratégie à adopter devrait commencer à être claire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au fait, tu pourrais quand même nous dire comment elle s'appelle. ;-)


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juin 2002)

Bah vi, tiens, quel est son zoli nom?

Tiens, je viens de remarquer, comment on fait des citations intitulées par "Posté à l'origine par ....."?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> En fait je suis le seul a qui elle ecrit ou a qui elle telephone .. donc je devrais laisser ma trouille chez moi et courire ... non ? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


* Met le FEUUUUUUU! *


----------



## JackSim (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Tiens, je viens de remarquer, comment on fait des citations intitulées par "Posté à l'origine par ....."?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Clique sur le bouton "Citer", ou alors tu peux le faire à la main, regarde le code qui s'affiche lorsque tu cliques sur "Citer" justement.


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Elle t'aime cette petite!! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

-

T'es en ais sur !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
T'es en ais sur !!!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Salut Jagger !
Pas besoin d'en être sûr pour te bouger !!!
Si tu restes comme ça, sans te déclarer, tu risques de passer à côté et de le regretter sinon pendant des années, au moins pendant des mois...
Dans le pire des cas, si tu te fais gentiment "jeter", au moins tu seras fixé et tu ne te morfondras plus dans le doute...
Mais, si ça marche ... c'est le bonheur !
Perso, je n'hésiterais pas ...
Crois-moi, la timidité n'est pas un handicap mais un atout - si tu la gères convenablement elle peut avoir ce petit côté "craquant" que beaucoup de filles aiment sans oser se l'avouer ...
Et puis, il y a des signes qui ne trompent pas ... crois-moi, elle tient à toi !!!
Allez, que ta journée soit belle et ... fonce...
Amitiés
thebig


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

BOn bhen il ne me restre plus qu'a trouver le bon moment ... mais non il n'y a pas de bon moment autant que c'esttoujours le bon moment ... mais comme lui dire ..., tu trouvera ( GRR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !!
Merci a la famille Lebowsky et au autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin je commence a comprendre ( je suis pas rapide pour ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Salut Jagger !
Pas besoin d'en être sûr pour te bouger !!!
Si tu restes comme ça, sans te déclarer, tu risques de passer à côté et de le regretter sinon pendant des années, au moins pendant des mois...
Dans le pire des cas, si tu te fais gentiment "jeter", au moins tu seras fixé et tu ne te morfondras plus dans le doute...
Mais, si ça marche ... c'est le bonheur !
Perso, je n'hésiterais pas ...
Crois-moi, la timidité n'est pas un handicap mais un atout - si tu la gères convenablement elle peut avoir ce petit côté "craquant" que beaucoup de filles aiment sans oser se l'avouer ...
Et puis, il y a des signes qui ne trompent pas ... crois-moi, elle tient à toi !!!
Allez, que ta journée soit belle et ... fonce...
Amitiés
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Merci Menie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Merci Menie    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
...Jagger me rappelle moi en plus jeune (heureusement pour lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - qu'est-ce que j'ai pu me glander avec les filles du fait que je n'osais pas me déclarer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère qu'il ne commettra pas les mêmes erreurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : heureusement que j'ai trouvé le courage de me déclarer une seule fois en 53 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...mais c'était la bonne... !!!


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> ..Jagger me rappelle moi en plus jeune (heureusement pour lui... ) - qu'est-ce que j'ai pu me glander avec les filles du fait que je n'osais pas me déclarer...
J'espère qu'il ne commettra pas les mêmes erreurs !
ps : heureusement que j'ai trouvé le courage de me déclarer une seule fois en 53 ans
...mais c'était la bonne... !!! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je prends ca comme un compliment et un honneur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Mais je suis super inquiet ... : quand ou et comment lui dire ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
 quand ou et comment lui dire ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
quand : la première fois que tu la rencontreras (évite de lui dire par téléphone, mieux vaut les yeux dans les yeux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ou : de préférence dans un endroit un peu calme et romantique (essaie de te renseigner sur ses goûts...)
comment : cela dépendra de son attitude (réservée, attentive, indifférente etc...) - sois attentif aux "signes du corps" : si lorsque tu parles elle regarde ailleurs, autant remettre ça à une prochaine fois - si, au contraire, elle semble attentive à tes propos, si par exemple, elle se passe la main dans les cheveux en te regardant, tu peux y aller plus franchement...
Quant à la manière, une seule est valable : la tienne - sois comme tu es d'habitude et ça ira tout seul...
Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus, mais l'amour ne se nourrit pas de paramètres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié,
thebig


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> mais l'amour ne se nourrit pas de paramètres  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
j'avais remarquer malheureusement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

enfin non c'est de bien !!! c'est meme tres bien !!!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
j'avais remarquer malheureusement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Plutôt heureusement! Sinon la vie serait plate et sans vague...

Au fait tu as quel âge si c'est pas indiscret Jagger?


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 

Plutôt heureusement! Sinon la vie serait plate et sans vague...

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais je l'ai dis dans le poste d'avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Mon age ..euhm euhm au point ou j'en suis je crois que ... euhm j'ais 17ans


----------



## vicento (17 Juin 2002)

Quelle belle histoire Jagger.
A quand une belle conclusion


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

bientot j'espere


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
... Mon age ..euhm euhm au point ou j'en suis je crois que ... euhm j'ais 17ans    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Marrant ça ! mon "petit dernier" vient aussi d'avoir 17 ans et je peux te jurer Jagger que ses préoccupations sont identiques aux tiennes...
Le seul avantage (ou désavantage) est qu'il n'est pas timide - au contraire, il est tout-à-fait extraverti et profite des "petites fêtes" qu'on organise à la maison pour inviter ses copains et copines et nous les présenter...
Comme l'ambiance est très amicale et décontractée chez nous (on écoute et on fait beaucoup de musique ensemble), il profite de cet espace de liberté pour discuter à l'aise avec ses copines et les mettre en confiance dans un lieu qu'il connaît bien : sa maison...
Quitte, en fin de soirée à raccompagner les filles chez elles et à ... faire ce qu'il veut ensuite...
Penses-y ! ne peux tu pas organiser quelque chose chez toi sous prétexte d'un anniversaire ou d'un événement quelconque et inviter ta copine ...???
Mais je ne sais pas si tu veux ou si tu peux mettre tes parents dans le coup


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*(...)Si tu veux lui dévoiler ton amour, moi je te conseil d'attendre que vous soyez ensemble (...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout à fait... Essaie de la voir, de lui parler, de l'inviter à quelque part... essaie de lui faire comprendre, sans vraiment lui dire... ça viendra tout seul... Ensuite c'est à toi de jouer, et de savoir _doser_, si je peux parler ainsi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage!


----------



## JackSim (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Je pense pas qu'elle serait super heureuse que j'ais besoin de 150 post pour lui parler   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors attends le jour de votre mariage. Là, entre le dessert et les cafés, tu prends la parole et tu explique le coup des forums. Et ensuite tu fais circuler le feuillet de 10 pages que tu auras pris soin d'imprimer et de garder au chaud jusqu'à ce moment.

Tante Amandine et Oncle Anatole ne vont pas s'en remettre.


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

Mettez vous d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est quoi le mieux .. attendre ou tous lui dire ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... Enfin je verrais quand je serais devant elle ... ( si je suis pas ombé dans les vappes avant ! )


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juin 2002)

JackSim, on a besoin de toi!!!


Alors, il faudrait sponsoriser ce cher Jagger... Peux tu lui envoyer un Tee-shirt MacG (comme ça, il pensera à nous quand il sera avec elle)?

Ah, faudrait aussi rajouter un ptit iBook pour couvrir l'évenement (yen a pas un qui traine dans le coin avec carte et borne airport), moi je veux les infos en direct! Si une Web cam était possible, sinon, je me contenterait d'un refresh automatique d'une page d'un de vos serveurs... Avec tout le traffic qu'il génère ce ptit Jagger, c'est bon, on peu lancer le Loft 3...

Allez, le tout en colis express


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juin 2002)

Tu n'as pas compris Jagger, tu peux sortir avec elle sans lui déclarer l'Amour... (Avecle grand "A")

Honnêtement, attends de voir si c'est partagé, cr si c'est pas réciproque (elle peut très bien tenir à toi sans t'aimer), ça risque de créer des tensions....

J'ai vécu ça... J'ai casser car (en autre), je me sentais malhonnête en sortant avec elle sans l'aimer (bien que je tenais à elle et que je lui avais dis)...

Une chose à la fois...
D'abords la relation, ensuite l'amour...


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)




----------



## JackSim (17 Juin 2002)

deadlocker, je t'en prie, ne complique pas la situation !


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (17 Juin 2002)

Bon, vous vous retrouvez dans un endroit tranquille pour causer... Dans la conversation, tu en profite pour lui frôler la main, si elle ne la retire pas, tu la prends (sa main)... Si elle ne la retire toujours pas, c'est gagné, le reste viendra bien tout seul...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 juin 2002 : message édité par TheLittleLebowsky]


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

C'est surement facile pour vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pour moi c'est plus dure que .. que que bcp de chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Enfin je pense que ca ira mieux quand je me serrais lancé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juin 2002)

Te pose pas trop de questions, et réfléchis pas trop, c'est le meilleur moyen de se pourir la vie........ Et de foirer son coupc


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*C'est surement facile pour vous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pour moi c'est plus dure que .. que que bcp de chose   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je pense qu'il faut que tu aies un peu plus confiance en toi, ne pas te poser des questions, on est pas des demis-dieux... (Quoique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) Tu dois pouvoir en faire autant !

Te poses pas trop de question, et dis toi bien que tu n'as rien à perdre... Ou trouves toi une phrase dans ce genre, qui puisses te bouger...


----------



## Jagger (17 Juin 2002)

J'ais rien a perdre ... euh oui enfin non euh oups ... je sais aps


----------



## kisco (17 Juin 2002)

tu verras comme ce sera bien après !


----------



## remi trom (17 Juin 2002)

Vas-y Jagger,

et dis-toi bien que si tu lui parles et qu'elle est d'accord c'est tout bon et puis si elle n'est pas d'accord, t'es fixé et t'as plus qu'à retourner à ton Mac...

De toute manière, un refus, même si c'est dur à avaler, ça n'a jamais tué quelqu'un.....


----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)

:/


----------



## kisco (18 Juin 2002)

comment ça t'es pas sûr si t'as rien à perdre ?

si tu fais rien, tu ne gagneras rien non plus !!!!!!!  c'est comme ça les filles, elle croient que c'est dans la "tradition" que ce sont les homme qui abordent... pfffff  c pas vrai mais elles le croient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sauf quelques unes, et j'ai eu la chance de me faire prendre à son petit jeu de séduction, j'ai bien aimé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elle aimera c sûr...


----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)

sur sur sur ? ( sing sing siiing ) !

non j'ai rien a perdre


----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)

Bon bon bon bon bon ! Je lui telephone et je lui dis : euh euh euh euh salut... ca vas ... euh je me demandais si ( non ! )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bouhouohuhouh


----------



## JackSim (18 Juin 2002)

Bon, assez tergiversé. Jagger, tu as l'interdiction de poster encore sur ce sujet avant de lui avoir parlé.

Hop.


----------



## Number One (18 Juin 2002)

Ce sujet tourne un peu en rond, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Bon bon bon bon bon ! Je lui telephone et je lui dis : euh euh euh euh salut... ca vas ... euh je me demandais si ( non ! )   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bouhouohuhouh*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et alors si tu bafouilles c'est pas grave... Elle va même trouver ça touchant. Et tu trouveras les mots... ça viendra tout seul... 

C'est dur de composer le numéro, mais une fois que c'est fait... ben on est soulager! Crois moi! Et tu seras fier de toi! GO GO GO


----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)

non non non !!! dis moi se que je dois dire ( ou engueule moi pour que je trouve tous seul ) mais aides moi !!!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

C'est plus de la timidité là! C'est de l'empotage trois étoiles...


----------



## Number One (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger (sur la page 1 de ce thread!):
*Je vais essayer de l'appeller a midi .. enfin j''aurais pas de raison a parts savoir si je dois me preparer pour se soir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mon dieu je vais bafouiller :/ ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En fait je crois qu'il y a eu une faille temporelle est qu'on est revenu au niveau de la page 1


----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)

Non serieux alors je lui demande si elle veux aller boir un truc ... et pis sur place on verra ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




paul faiut gaffe a toi !


----------



## kisco (18 Juin 2002)

exact !
ce que tu lui proposera sera mieux que ce qu'elle fait... boire un verre, bouffer une glace ou n'importe c toi qui voit.

et maintenant............... phone !


----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)

Voila 2h30 de telephone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour ne apprendre un maximum sur ses goute etc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Et puis je dois la rappeller demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## JackSim (18 Juin 2002)

2h30, joli score...

Tu peux mettre un grand sourire dans ta signature.


----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)

enfin je sais ce que vous me dites : encore un autre telephone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non serieux ca c'est vachement mieux passer que se que je pensais


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>PosZ


----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)

Je pense que je pourrais .. mais mes parents sont un peut lunatique ... un jour  ils sont super le lendemain super chiant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin je suis un peut un ingrat ...

La fete la plus proche .. c'est euh la fete de fin d'anné scolaire ... ou les promo ( je suis plus a cette ecole mais je connais tous les profs et tous les eleves ... ) ou elle chantera d'ailleur ( elle a dis : illlll fauuuttt pas que tu viens ! je t'interdit (rire) ! je vais encore me louper (rire)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !

Je vais l'appeller se soir je pense ... enfin je vais essayer


----------



## JackSim (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*( elle a dis : illlll fauuuttt pas que tu viens ! je t'interdit (rire) ! je vais encore me louper (rire)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Décodage : "Je serai si heureuse si tu pouvais venir me voir. J'aurai une supertrouille mais je serai superdéçue si tu n'étais pas là et si c'était le cas je n'aurai même pas le goût de chanter."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
* ( elle a dis : illlll fauuuttt pas que tu viens ! je t'interdit (rire) ! je vais encore me louper (rire)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Alors là, Jagger : c'est tout bon !!!
Si elle t'a dit ça, c'est bien parti ....
traduction : il faut que tu viennes me voir chanter même si ta présence me fiche le trac ...
De toutes manières, si elle ne tenait pas à toi, elle se ficherait que tu sois ou ne sois pas là...
Tu as l'occasion rêvée ...!!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Juin 2002)

là c'est plus qu'un appel, c'est carrément the bat-signal sur les nuages de ta timidité avec néons clignotants et boule à facette, relié opposum, doré sur tranche et finement réhaussé au pochoir à l'aquarelle au miel !!!

hin hin hin ©











après consultation de feu madame soleil (j'ai mes entrées en enfer...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) : ils vécurent heureux et eurent beaucoup de petits timides...












allez zou ! y a plus qu'à !


----------



## deadlocker (18 Juin 2002)

17 ans c'est le Bel âge, à ton âge, moi... euh-- merde j'ai que 16  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

Je prends ca comme un compliment et un honneur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Mais je suis super inquiet ... : quand ou et comment lui dire ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il n'y a rien à dire... Je suis contre cette méthode. Si tu veux lui dévoiler ton amour, moi je te conseil d'attendre que vous soyez ensemble, enfin, je sais pas... 

Commence par sortir avec elle... Ensuite.

et Moi je t'ai déjà dis deux ou trois fois l'idée:

zetes en groupe ou tu vas la chercher en tête à tête, faites un tour, tu lui prends la main et tu l'embrasses.

Lui prendre la main, c'est le test, pour vérifier tes chances, si elle se dégage, tu n'auras rien fait qui pourrait te géner... Si elle ne fait rien pour sen débarasser, embrasse là.


----------



## deadlocker (18 Juin 2002)

L'analyse de JackSim est la bonne; tout comme celle du Big

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Décodage : "Je serai si heureuse si tu pouvais venir me voir. J'aurai une supertrouille mais je serai superdéçue si tu n'étais pas là et si c'était le cas je n'aurai même pas le goût de chanter."*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'ai rien à rajouter... Bon, je vais faire péter les pop Corn, c'est plus intéressant que "En attendant Godot", reste que je suis pas sûr que ça va m'aider pour l'oral 





Dis tu le lui montreras ce thread quand vous serez maqué? Ca pourrait être un bon délire!


----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)




----------



## Jagger (18 Juin 2002)

Je pense pas qu'elle serait super heureuse que j'ais besoin de 150 post pour lui parler


----------



## deadlocker (18 Juin 2002)

Crac-Croc-croc-croc.... glou glou

Bah, Tu devras faire un edit de tous les messages pour faire le gars sûr de lui, et qui a tout préparé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je déconne hein!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Parce que c'est pas bien du tout!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'vais entamer les chips


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

oufffff !!!


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

mouiah mouaih mouaih !


----------



## Number One (19 Juin 2002)

Euh, le forum a planté là ? C'est inquiétant


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

Oups, y a comme un bug sur cette page 8   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UBB n'aime décidément pas les sujets trop longs (et surtout que l'on poste tous à la fois).

Eh ben zut, un a perdu un bout de discussion intéressant.


----------



## Number One (19 Juin 2002)

Deux messages se sont percutés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On en était où ? Ah oui, à SUC


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

... et tout ça à cause de Jagger !!!


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2002)

C'est ce qu'on dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Au fait, les italiens sont éliminés....


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2002)

C'est ce qu'on dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Au fait, l'Italie est éliminée


----------

